# DM Looking for Players in GTA/Mississauga



## Ogrork the Mighty (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello. I'm a DM on the lookout for players in the GTA. I'm located in Mississauga and one of my games is based here but I am willing to travel for other games if necessary.

If you're interested, send me an email at fenris_wolff@hotmail.com


----------



## Harrowed (Mar 10, 2005)

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm on the lookout for players in the GTA. I'm located in Mississauga and one of my games is based here but I am willing to travel for other games if necessary.
> 
> If you're interested, send me an email at fenris_wolff@hotmail.com




Email sent.


----------

